# Anyone in the Los Angeles/So. Cal Area?



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

It would be really cool to meet other people from this forum! Maybe go for a hike or see a movie. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably not enough people left here for geographical threads to work anymore... they rarely worked in the forum's heyday. Have you looked for social anxiety groups on meetup.com? I used to run one in Sacramento that allowed me to meet lots of SASers and other SA people for the better part of a decade.


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah, I have. I think that's actually a better way to go. I just thought I would give it a shot here. Thanks!


----------

